# Good gym in Navan?



## Chim (20 Sep 2007)

Anyone have any recommendations? Must be newbie (have never set foot in a gym!) and lady friendly.

Specifically I'm considering Figure8 in Blackcastle; Aura in Windtown; Curves in the town centre; and Jackie Skelly in Johnstown.

Reviews, opinions, experiences, pros and cons would be much appreciated!


----------



## Megan (21 Sep 2007)

I think a good long long long walk is better then any gym and if you which I will supply you with two very friendly dogs to keep you company but you will need to supply your own pooh scooper!!


----------



## LouisLaLoope (21 Sep 2007)

I'm not a fan of Jackie Skelly - I checked out the one on Clarendon Street and their ethos seems to be just to get the money in and goodbye and good luck.  I could be way off target saying that, but it was certainly my impression.

I joined Aura Leisurelink (I presume that's the Windtown road one?).  I though it was great.  The instructor guy who did up my programme was sound and very helpful.  I thought the place was clean and the pool is lovely.

As a newbie, maybe try to shop around for somewhere that does 3 or 6 month membership, in case you don't like it!

There's a Curves one between Kennedy Road and Trimgate Street.  It would certainly be "lady friendly" but I think regular gyms are better.  Don't be shy!  Just get some nice gym gear to wear and you'll be laughing (and sweating and huffing and puffing...!).


----------



## Happy Girl (21 Sep 2007)

Was a member of Curves in Navan for past year or so but like everything else the novelty wore off and am taking a break from it now. Found it great and if you can get in between say 1.00 and 3.30 it is very quiet. I found it good and certainly very "lady friendly". Parking outside can be a big problem these says with major works going on on Kennedy Road so if you are in a position to walk to it all the better.


----------



## Chim (21 Sep 2007)

I had wondered that about Jackie Skelly - whether it was a bit impersonal, with the size of it and all. Good to know and the overall consensus on this site doesn't look so great for them. I like that they have a pool though.

I've done some classes in Aura (yes, it's the Leisurelink place) and liked them, and I like the pool. It's just that the gym part of the centre is always packed with men! Sometimes there's whole football teams in there! It's a bit intimidating.  I suppose the staff can tell me when it's quieter, when there's more ladies, etc.

The parking situation is definitely putting me off from using Curves, although it would only be a 20 minute walk probably. I could bring Megan's dogs eh?  Megan are they girl dogs? Would they be allowed inside? 

Anyone ever been in Figure8?


----------



## LouisLaLoope (21 Sep 2007)

Chim said:


> It's just that the gym part of the centre is always packed with men! Sometimes there's whole football teams in there!


 
What?!!  When?!!  That never happened when I was there!!  I feel so cheated!!


----------



## Megan (21 Sep 2007)

Quote: The parking situation is definitely putting me off from using Curves, although it would only be a 20 minute walk probably. I could bring Megan's dogs eh?  Megan are they girl dogs? Would they be allowed inside? 

One of each - not a good idea to have two *****es in the one house.

Have to agree with you about all the footballers in Aura but they were not the real Meath footballers. 
LouisLaLoope - Last year the footballers were there on Wednesday nights between 8 & 9 if you are interested.


----------



## Chim (21 Sep 2007)

Ha ha this thread just turned real funny!!! Yup, Wednesday nights 8-9 Aura is full of men! 

On that note, Megan will you please go and do a search and check out my other threads? Replying once incognito makes for a giggle but if I don't reveal myself now I fear the consequences - because you know me IRL!


----------



## LouisLaLoope (21 Sep 2007)

Megan said:


> Quote: Last year the footballers were there on Wednesday nights between 8 & 9 if you are interested.


 
Oh that gave me a good old giggle!!  I work in Dublin now so my Navan gym days are far behind me - but who knows, if I'm bored of a Wednesday night...


----------



## Megan (21 Sep 2007)

Have you look at www.figure8.ie. They don't give prices. Alot of feed back on their website from satisifed customers. Is it only aimed at weight loss as all of the feedbacks refer to losing weight. One even reports that she got pregnant. I am sure people go to gyms to keep fit and not just for weight loss.


----------



## Megan (24 Sep 2007)

Any luck on your gym search Chim or has anyone any other advise to give re gyms in Navan.


----------

